# Boarding and Raw???



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Has anyone had any luck with boarding their raw fed dogs? I am going to call around tonight but I am afriad people will think I'm crazy. When I got Avery I though my neighbors would be able to watch him, but he is a bit too much for them. Not to mention the fact that they already have a dog and they will be watching my parents dog. 

I haven't had any luck finding family or friends to watch him, so I have turned to boarding as a last ditch effort. So if anyone has any suggestions for the Syracuse area please let me know!


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

I have called several boarding facilities around town, and they all said that they could accommodate us. Just pack a small ice chest or cold grocery bag with his meals organized in freezer bags by day and they should be able to figure it out. Most places have fridges for cat insulin, cheese, and open cans of wet food, so they'll probably have a freezer as well.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I was lucky and the kennel where I usually board my dogs just so happened to have a full kitchen and had no problem feeding raw. They said they have a handful of raw fed clients. To make it easier for everyone, I sent my dogs with Nature's Variety prepackaged raw instead of my homemade PMR. I did this because I felt more comfortable with the kennel staff feeding my dogs ground meat instead of big hunks of boneless and RMBs. I didn't want to risk my dogs choking or putting the kennel staff in an uncomfortable position.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

BrownieM said:


> I was lucky and the kennel where I usually board my dogs just so happened to have a full kitchen and had no problem feeding raw. They said they have a handful of raw fed clients. To make it easier for everyone, I sent my dogs with Nature's Variety prepackaged raw instead of my homemade PMR. I did this because I felt more comfortable with the kennel staff feeding my dogs ground meat instead of big hunks of boneless and RMBs. I didn't want to risk my dogs choking or putting the kennel staff in an uncomfortable position.


 Great idea! I think I am going to get it for the days that I can not stay home. It always scare me to let my husband feeding the dogs. I am so afraid if one chock and he doesn't know what to do with them. Thank You for the idea!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> Great idea! I think I am going to get it for the days that I can not stay home. It always scare me to let my husband feeding the dogs. I am so afraid if one chock and he doesn't know what to do with them. Thank You for the idea!


I don't like to use the premade stuff too much as it kind of throws off my percentages (bone, organ, muscle meat) since it has everything in it. I always get all confused, ha ha. But it is very handy sometimes!


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

I would make sure they aren't going to charge you any extra fees though. I know the boarding kennel I used to work at would charge an extra $5 or so per day if the food required extra preparation. I can only remember two dogs that were on a raw diet, but their owners didn't package the food properly and it would always make a mess in our fridge, so they were charged the extra fee after a couple times.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I opened the freezer to get out a frozen kong for one of our boarding and training dogs the other day and was pleasantly surprised to see a ton of raw meat packaged in the freezer!! They don't charge extra at the boarding facility for feeding preparation. I think it's really cool. When I worked in a boarding facility we did not charge extra for preparation or medication/shots if the dog needed insulin. I know one dog came in and was fed a mixture of canned and home cooked foods. Another had RMBs for a snack everyday, lamb ribs, yum!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

The kennel where I board my dogs doesn't charge extra for home prepared food but I WAS charged up the wazoo for medications. Millie had an ear infection so had to take a pill and get ear drops each day. I also sent the dogs with probiotics because Millie gets diarrhea every time she goes to a kennel. I didn't realize how much they charged until I paid the bill...


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

That's a little ridiculous. :/ They should have told you. I had to prepare dogs foods all the time and we had a dog who regularly had to have insulin shots. I gave meds all the time, baths, cleaned ears...We didn't charge. Crazy, because I would think that when you are paying for your dog to be cared for the charge for giving them their regular stuff or things they need wouldn't be racked up.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Well, they are really a wonderful kennel. They didn't tell me because we have boarded our dogs there so many times - they probably figured I just knew. The prices are up on the wall too, but I really didn't care anyway because they had to have their meds!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Well if they thought you knew then that's probably why. :] I don't doubt they're wonderful. It's the quality of care + the way the kennel workers care for the dogs that matters. If you were new there then it wouldve been a wee bit unfair to not tell you, ya know?


----------

